# LensRental reviews the 1Dx Mk II



## kaihp (May 28, 2016)

Zach at LR have put up a short review at their blog

Conclusion:

What I Liked

Incredible Focusing System
Impressive High ISO Capabilities
4K Video output at 60fps
Robust Build Quality

What Could Be Improved

Price (Cause you know, I want my cake and eat it too)

Overall, the Canon 1DX Mark II is without a question, the best Canon camera I’ve ever used. The images looked great, the speed of the camera is unbelievable, and the build is unparalleled. Canon took what everyone loved about the Canon 1DX classic, and improved it on every single level, and managed to do it and keep it cheaper than the Nikon competitor (which in my opinion, is not as good). If you’re a sports photographer, this is your Ferrari.


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2016)

Pretty much n line with my own experiences. A fantastic camera!


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 28, 2016)

I cant agree with them more. In some respects i feel like this is pretty much ahead of its time. To think about the technology inside this hand held camera puts a tricorder to shame.

Tonight i will give its low light capability a test. Photos under natural campfire light.


----------



## TommyLee (May 29, 2016)

i love my 1dx2.....i missed 2 cycles of 1d cameras....and have enjoyed 5d3... but i am already used to size and weight.......5d3 now backup...

so solid...and performing....and tweakable....amazing...with 100-400 ii and 35L ii .....
extrordinary new lenses...
would like a new-tech 135 f2.................. with i.s. i would weep...


----------



## Woody (Jun 1, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Zach at LR have put up a short review at their blog...
> 
> Overall, the Canon 1DX Mark II is without a question, the best Canon camera I’ve ever used. The images looked great, the speed of the camera is unbelievable, and the build is unparalleled. Canon took what everyone loved about the Canon 1DX classic, and improved it on every single level, and managed to do it and keep it cheaper than the Nikon competitor (which in my opinion, is not as good). If you’re a sports photographer, this is your Ferrari.



But... but... didn't DPReview claim the D5 has better AF and better high ISO and better everything... ;D


----------



## Refurb7 (Jun 1, 2016)

Who cares about speed and other improvements? If they just took out that darned mirror and gave it an EVF ... it would be called "Innovative!".


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 1, 2016)

lol, took out the mirror... I spent most of my day today watching my subject through the viewfinder, the camera sleeps while I watch, now and then I wake it and IS kicks in, I may fire off a few snaps, I wonder what my head would feel like after such a day looking at a EVF, thank god the mirror lives for a while longer.


----------

